# Joseph "Joe" Robertson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

La. police officer dies in off-duty motorcycle accident

Officer Down: Joseph "Joe" Robertson - [Natchitoches, Louisiana]

Biographical Details

Age: 20

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Robertson was killed after he lost control of his motorcycle and crashed.

Date of Incident: June 21, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NATCHITOCHES, La. - An off-duty Natchitoches city police officer died early Tuesday morning in a traffic accident.

Joseph W. Robertson, 20, was killed around 1:30 a.m. when he lost control of his motorcycle. State Police say that Robertson was driving on Patrick Road, just outside Natchitoches, when he entered a curve, braked and lost control of the motorcycle. He was thrown from the motorcycle. Robertson was pronounced dead at the scene.

"We are deeply saddened by the loss of one of our police officers," said Natchitoches Mayor Wayne McCullen. "Officer Robertson was an intregral part of the Natchitoches Police Department. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the Robertson family."

Robertson's father, Richard, is a lieutenant with the Natchitoches Police Department. He was on duty at the time of the accident. "Officer Robertson will be greatly missed by this department," said Chief Melvin Holmes. "He was a hard worker and always eager to learn. He was an extremely dependable officer who was always available when needed by the police department." Funeral services will be held Friday at 10 a.m. at Blanchard-St. Denis Funeral Home in Natchitoches.


----------

